# Brown pigmentation in eye whites



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Recently I've noticed this brownish pigmentation in the whites of my dogs' eyes, just where the iris meets the white. They're like tiny little patches, rather than spots.

I've also seen them in the eyes of a 6 y/o beagle at our shelter. I haven't really noticed them in any other breed, but I don't know if that's because I don't really look too closely into the face of other dogs (the shelter beagle will just come up and stick his face into yours). 

None of the dogs I've noticed them in show any signs of blindness at all.

Anyone know what they are? Are they just harmless effects of old(ish) age or could they be a symptom of something?


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

I tried looking at the eyes in the photos in your post and could not see anything.. Oh.. This was not a photo of the spot in question was it.. lol.. Well.. I have a photo.. see if it looks like this.
I cant help as much as "dogtrng", that was a good answer. (Note that tourch here means fire, and I know he meant a flashlight!, No fire near my dog's eyes) 
My vet (Doctor #1) did a extensive exam and decided it was pink eye, and gave me some drops.. it was NOT pink eye. Six months later the spot was the same, and Doctor # 2 at the same vet place took a quick look and said it was nothing to worry about. She has no vision problems so I dont worry.
(Click on photo)


----------

